# OCC Lip Tar 2010 Spring Collection



## khmershortay (Mar 14, 2010)

* OCC Lip Tar Spring Collection *

I was excited to see OCC come out with 4 new lip tars. Lip tar is one of my favorite lip products. The color is vibrant and you only need just the tiniest bit to apply on your lip. Of course the biggest reason is that you can mix these babies up to create a never ending combination of colors. 
Another big plus about this product is that it doesn't dry your lips out as other lipstick does. 








OCC ship out fast. It took about 7 business days for me to receive my product. 
Another difference I noticed is that the tube is smaller now. At first when I purchased them from the IMATS in Toronto, I noticed they were smaller, but I thought since I got them cheaper, it was like a smaller sample size, but these were the same size as well. I believe the older lip tar containers were 12 oz. and these are now 8 oz and the price is still the same. Even though they reduce the amount of product for the same price, it's going to be hard for you to use these babies up that quickly.

 I will purchase more Lip Tar in the future. A few more colors I've been lemming is Hush, Plum, and Anime.

The 4 new releases are Complex, Vapid, Hoochie, and Demure. 











Complex:SUPER PALE, GREYED BEIGE/VIOLET





Demure:INTENSE PURPLISH FUSCHIA





Hoochie: LUSH, VIBRANT MAGENTA





Vapid: PALE, BUBBLE GUM LAVENDER


Complex and Vapid in my opinion is hard to wear alone, but with a little bit of mixing I'm sure you can come up with some pretty colors.

I like Hoochie and Demure, they're vibrant and also wearable alone.


I can't wait to try mixing these with the other lip tars I have and see what pretty colors I can come up with.


Here's a color I created using all 4 new releases:





HAIRS to BEAUTY: OCC Lip Tar Spring Collection


----------

